# Plymouth to Santander - Only brittany Ferries?



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it only brittany ferries that travel plymouth to santander?

Travelling from North Devon do you recommend this as the cheapest route to spain or are there others?

Thanks


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

portsmouth - bilbao


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Just looked into it. More expensive and much more driving time. But thank you for your suggestion.


----------

